#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  Linking Excel to Word

## hstanbury

Hi folks

I'm having trouble with linking data from Excel to Word. I'm using MS office 2007.

I'm working on a clients database of customers. I've created pivot tables and formulas to manipulate the data into a summary of the customer spreadsheet.

I want to display these tables in word as a report which will be sent to the client on a monthly basis. I have pasted the tables using paste special/paste link/ as formatted text.
The trouble i have is that when i add new customer data and refresh the source tables in excel the data is not pulled through in word (despite saying yes to update fields when opening the word doc).

I have changed the data range (alt+9) to pick up the whole pivot table but when i do that it includes the filter which i do not want to show as well as empty columns and rows. It also messes up the formatting of the table.

Do I get word to expand the table with new data?

I need word to act like a report for excel. I'm creating this for someone else to use so the process of updating the clients monthly report needs to be as simple as possible.

I am not VB literate so i need clear instructions to do this.

If anyone has any suggestions i would very much welcome them.

thank you

----------


## macropod

Hi hstanbury,

In Excel, name the range you want the link applied to. In Word, change the LINK field's range reference to the named range. For the latter:
• select the LINK field in Word and press Shift-F9 to expose the field code. You should see something like:
{ LINK Excel.Sheet.12 "C:\\Users\\hstanbury\\Documents\\Filename.xlsx" "Sheet1!R1C1:R10C10" \a \f 4 \r }
• change the field code to:
{ LINK Excel.Sheet.12 "C:\\Users\\hstanbury\\Documents\\Filename.xlsx" "MyRange" \a \f 4 \r }
where 'MyRange' is the Excel range name.

From now on, whenever the named range in Excel changes, so too will the linked data in Word.

----------

